# Open Chord Basics - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

My hope is that this video can help any player looking to build a chord vocabulary of open chords. This is not exhaustive, but covers many of the very common open position chord grips....thanks for watching!

guitar - Collings C-10

YouTube - Open Chord Basics (tutorial) - by Tonedr


----------

